# Care sheet on thicktails,knobtails or goldentails



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

For XMAS i'm getting my license and mum and I (and not dad) want to start it all of with a pair or trio of either Thickies,Knobs or goldentails.I am still only learning about all this so I need as much help and encouragement as i can technically get(lol). I am after a care sheet on keeping and the husbandry of these types of geckos.I would also like some pics on your geckos and their setup. 

Cheers and kind regards,
Tara!


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey if you have msn, i could teach you alot on Thick Tailed Geckos, i have bred them and all


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 8, 2008)

have you hatched em though? ask gecko and lozza about knob tails...oh and Mrs I...and ask Ryan about thick tails....hes a nerd on them! wouldn't trust anyone else unless they were big breeders with em!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> have you hatched em though? ask gecko and lozza about knob tails...oh and Mrs I...and ask Ryan about thick tails....hes a nerd on them! wouldn't trust anyone else unless they were big breeders with em!


 
lol luke:lol: Tara, ask some of the keepers in our social group as we has a few keepers and breeders, as luke said


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

OK thanks i'll ask about them!What about goldens???


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

oops Sorry dougie no MSN could you pm me???


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 8, 2008)

i wouldn't get goldens as a first gecko! i had to of them but they died! they are alot hard...get more experience with the other stuff first! golden tails are tiny...alot more attention needed to be paid to them!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

ok someone offered me one yesterday. but it had a deformed front leg.But i said i was gonna take him but unfortunately didn't have my license yet


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey i would be able to PM you, just not now, but will later, Just Pm me what things you want to know and stuff


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2008)

red eye girl I have a link to a good care sheet in the gecko lovers comment section. I will try find a knob tail one and a golden tailed gecko one for you, a thick tail or knob tail would be a good starter IMO


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## falconboy (Oct 8, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> i wouldn't get goldens as a first gecko! i had to of them but they died! they are alot hard



You're kidding? They're not that hard that you'd make them cark it. 

Enclosure with peat/sand substrate, climbing sticks, a hide, heatmat/cord with correct temps and UV. Feed em small crix and enjoy watching them. No harder to setup or take care of than any beardie, eats less, smells less and less poo to cleanup. Couldn't be simpler.


----------



## 8438478395783468 (Oct 8, 2008)

Red eye i am going to be getting my first gecko's soon as well and from the looks of it imo the knobbies seem the most easiest and fun to look after and look great, thats why im gonna get a trio 

cheers Scott


----------



## falconboy (Oct 8, 2008)

Knob tails or thick tails are great as they cannot climb the sides of their tank. My thicktails didn't even have a lid most of the time. Only drawback is most are a bit shy during the day and you don't see them much. At least strophurus (which includes goldentails) bask a lot during the day.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

OK guys so does anyone have pics of a setup??? I have searched


----------



## 8438478395783468 (Oct 8, 2008)

keep looking i have seen some really good ones on the net


----------



## swaddo (Oct 8, 2008)

you might like to check out "*Keeping Australian Geckos*". My daughter is looking to get some levis and as far as I can see this book has everything she needs to know

http://esvc000723.wic001ss.server-shop.com/store/viewItem.shop?idProduct=456


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks swaddo


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 8, 2008)

i keep 1 boy 2 girls in a standed 3 foot tank. Have a heat mat on one side. Sand as substrate. One hide over heat mat another in the middle. Water bowl at cool side and a crix container anywhere filled with moist peat moss with a lid on it and a hole in the side or in the lid.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

what geckos are they W.T.Buy???


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

got any pics???


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 8, 2008)

thats for thickies. Having trouble with uploading pics to this site. Does picasa work with this site?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

Any1 else?? What about golden tails?


----------



## warren63 (Oct 12, 2008)

Id go for Levis or thickies and even Oeduras(Oeduras will need a totally enclosed tank). If you buy a pair of hatchling golden tails these guys need the tiniest of crickets when first starting out, like smaller then pinheads. For care sheets check out geckos unlimited and they have a care sheet thead whcih is worth a look.


----------



## Shonfield (Oct 12, 2008)

theres a caresheet for golden tails on geckodans website.
also thicktails and any smooth knob tails are very easy to keep.
infact if you do your research you should have no problem starting with any of the geckos in the class 1 license.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 12, 2008)

warren63 said:


> If you buy a pair of hatchling golden tails these guys need the tiniest of crickets when first starting out,




Redeyegirl, if you do, Sutherland pet shop always has supplies of pinhead crickets (just make sure you buy on their delivery day - wednesday or thursday, or specifically order a few tubs in advance so they can put aside). Its a bit of a pain needing pinheads, but its only for about 8 weeks or so. It is nice watching them grow (the geckos that is, not the crickets!)


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 12, 2008)

here is how i have my levis setup heat mat under 1/3 of the tank a couple of hides i just have a probe thermostat up the hot end set to about 30 degrees


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

AW very cute. Ummm.........................If i had to males and some females would they fight? Soz so many q's.!


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 10, 2008)

can't keep males together a male and female should be ok but 2 males will fight as far as i know. mine are male and female i got an egg in the incubator cooking right now one turned yellow and caved in within a week i was a bit spewing but if the other hatches ill be stoked.
I am no expert only had them a couple of months but they are dead easy and i reckon the beardy's are more work than these guys awesome little critters im addicted an will be getting alot more gecko's in the future. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

ok thanks what about 1 male and like 3 or 4


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 11, 2008)

as i said im no expert but i think that would be fine as long as they have a big enough tank. I am actually planning to put 1 male to 3 or 4 females in a 4 foot tank either thick tails or knob tails just have to wait and see.
If you do go for this idea make sure you have pleny of hides for them all and up both ends. Maybe p.m Ryan Harvey on this site he seems to know his stuff and will probably help you out heaps!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

OK thanks.I really only have crickets and woodies, do they eat small blowies?With their wings pulled off???

Sorry about my questions, I am just learning.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

here is a thread i made a while ago should have most answers there 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/anyone-know-good-care-sheet-148611/


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2011)

lizardman59 said:


> here is a thread i made a while ago should have most answers there
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/anyone-know-good-care-sheet-148611/



Umm, have you looked at the date of last post lizardman59.... This thread is older than the one you linked...


----------

